
ESheep 64-bit - empressplay
http://esheep.petrucci.ch/
======
megablast
Well, that crashed my browser. So I guess it is an accurate reproduction of a
Windows 95 app.

~~~
soylentcola
Same. That's what I get for clicking the link before reading the comments.

(Firefox 49.0.1 on Windows for ref)

------
andor
Bookmarklet: <a href="javascript:(function(){var s =
document.createElement('script'); s.src =
'[http://esheep.petrucci.ch/script/DesktopPet.js';](http://esheep.petrucci.ch/script/DesktopPet.js';)
s.onload = function() { new DesktopPet().start_esheep(); };
document.head.appendChild(s);}())">add sheep</a>

------
vortico
Reminds me of all the virus-delivering "buddies" that would walk around
people's windows in 1995-2005.

Related: [http://xpenguins.seul.org/](http://xpenguins.seul.org/)

------
andor
Bookmarklet:

javascript:(function(){var s = document.createElement('script'); s.src =
'[http://esheep.petrucci.ch/script/DesktopPet.js';](http://esheep.petrucci.ch/script/DesktopPet.js';)
s.onload = function() { new DesktopPet().start_esheep(); };
document.head.appendChild(s);}())

------
immigrantsheep
I have missed this so much! Thank you :D

------
ehutch79
i wish the web version would work via https. :-/

------
stuaxo
Seems to kill my firefox.

------
ghexfox
does anyone know the history of the original one?

